# Pilote scanner universel...



## golf (30 Décembre 2003)

Enfin presque universel :  VueScan... 
Téléchargement  ici... 
Attention, il n'est, hélas, pas gratuit...


Source : AvosMac! n°36, janvier 2004, page 35.


----------



## violoncelle (22 Février 2004)

Merci pour l'info...
Mais, après l'avoir téléchargé, on me dit gentillement que je n'ai pas de scanner... alors que le mien est branché et qu'il fonctionne avec macos 9 !
(c'est un agfasnapscan e25)
Il doit y avoir une manip à faire qui m'échappe !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

Bonjour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te conseille aussi d'aller voir  ici


----------



## violoncelle (22 Février 2004)

Je suis arrivée à faire marcher mon scanner avec le pilote,mais le prix (59,90$) est très dissuasif ! autant acheter un nouvel appareil (ce que je n'ai pas l'intention de faire!)
Tant pis je garderai encore macos 9...


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2004)

violoncelle a dit:
			
		

> Je suis arrivée à faire marcher mon scanner avec le pilote,mais le prix (59,90$) est très dissuasif ! autant acheter un nouvel appareil (ce que je n'ai pas l'intention de faire!)
> Tant pis je garderai encore macos 9...



Tu peux télécharger chez agfa la version OSX de scanwise pour ton snapscan E25  ici 

Je l'utilise pour mon agfa e50


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

Oups dsl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me suis trompé de lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tu peux y trouver les liens vers VueScan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et osXfacile spécial scanner qui est apparemment en plein déménagement à l'heure actuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes plates excuses


----------



## Luc G (22 Février 2004)

Vuescan est encensé par beaucoup de mordus de la bidouille mais :
- apparemment, l'interface n'est pas des plus simples
- payer 60$ de logiciel pour un e25, c'est pas très cohérent, surtout quand on a une boîte comme agfa qui a fait l'effort de mettre à jour son soft et de le diffuser gratutitemetn alors qu'elle avait arrêté la production de ses scanners.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2004)

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi c'est bien pour cela que je regrette le fait de m'être trompé de lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'autant plus que tous les fabricants ne font pas de même


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

Et tu sais où je peux télécharger aussi une maj pour mon scanner (canon lide 30 et 20) car j'ai le même problème !! requiert os 9...c'est un peu le souk avec les scanners contrairement aux imprimantes !!


----------



## myckmack (26 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Et tu sais où je peux télécharger aussi une maj pour mon scanner (canon lide 30 et 20) car j'ai le même problème !! requiert os 9...c'est un peu le souk avec les scanners contrairement aux imprimantes !!


Va voir  là .


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Merci mais en fait j'ai appelé la hotline de la fnac et ils m'ont audé. TU peux faire fonctionner ton scanner avec le cd d'installation, il y a une procédure à suivre très facile et le scanner fonctionne très bien !! Pas besoin donc de télécharger des drivers !


----------



## golf (6 Juin 2004)

Drivers Collection.com


----------



## crebindiou (9 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Drivers Collection.com



Merci du lien...mais une petite précision (je viens d'acheter mon mac, donc je ne sais pas trop comment il fonctionne) : s'ils disent que le driver est compatible MacOS, mais sans en préciser la version, ça veut dire que le scanner ne sera toujours pas reconnu ? Quelqu'un a parlé des drivers universels ? Où est-ce qu'on les télécharge ? Et avec quels logiciels fonctionnent-ils ? VueScan ?


----------



## BigBrowser (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai écrit à Ed Hammerick pour lui demander si l(OCR implémenté dans la dernière version de Vuescan pouraiit être un jour utilisable pour le français.
Voici sa réponse:

Le 19 avr. 05, à 20:59, EdHamrixxxaol.com] a écrit :

*Ma Q:*
_In a message dated 4/17/2005 9:13:02 AM EST,moxxxlaposte.net writes:
OCR is now a Vuescan feature.
Unfortunately we, french people, really cannot use it. The result is 
 quite a mess.
Could it be possible to improve this situation in the future._

~~~~~~~~~~

*EH:*
Yes, I might be able to improve this in the future.  The OCR software
I'm using was actually developed by a French guy (www.simpleocr.com)
and I need to make it possible to use the French dictionary as well.

What operating system are you using?  Perhaps I could make a
test version.

Regards,
Ed Hamrick
~~~~~~~~~~

*Ma R:*
Thanks for your quick reply Ed.

My system is Mac OS 10.3.9

HTH.

Regards.


----------



## BigBrowser (20 Avril 2005)

Et...

La suite...

I've released VueScan 8.2.06 with support for accented French
characters.  You also need to download a dictionary file to make it
work better.  There's a link to both VueScan and the dictionary file at:

http://www.hamrick.com/

Regards,
Ed Hamrick


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

VueScan 8.2.08 was released on April 20, 2005...



			
				Ed Hammerick a dit:
			
		

> VueScan helps you get the most out of your scanner, and is used by photographers, home users, scanning services and corporations.
> VueScan makes your existing scanner work as well as most new scanners, is quick and easy to use, and you can keep using it if you buy a new scanner.
> 
> VueScan supports more than 400 scanners and 157 digital camera raw files. VueScan 8.2.08 was released on April 20, 2005, and you can read about what's new in this version.
> ...


----------

